# upgrade all gstream packages with portmaster



## mfaridi (Jun 24, 2009)

today after cvsup and portmaster -L , I see I should upgrade many packages of gstreamer like gstreamer plugin good and bad ...

how I can upgrade all of them by one command and use portmaster ?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 24, 2009)

Something like `# portmaster gstreamer\*`


----------



## mfaridi (Jun 24, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Something like `# portmaster gstreamer\*`



I start this command and I will put result in here


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 24, 2009)

Note /usr/ports/UPDATING!


----------



## ale (Jun 24, 2009)

This is wrong!

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/UPDATING.diff?r1=1.822;r2=1.823;f=h
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/UPDATING.diff?r1=1.823;r2=1.824;f=h
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/UPDATING.diff?r1=1.824;r2=1.825;f=h


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 24, 2009)

If you've already done a complete upgrade, repeat these three (in this order): [cmd=]portmaster gstreamer-plugins-bad gstreamer-plugins-good gstreamer-plugins-ugly[/cmd].


----------



## mfaridi (Jun 24, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> If you've already done a complete upgrade, repeat these three (in this order): [cmd=]portmaster gstreamer-plugins-bad gstreamer-plugins-good gstreamer-plugins-ugly[/cmd].



I upgrade all gstreamer with this command


```
portmaster gstreamer\*
```

do I need run this command ?


```
portmaster gstreamer-plugins-bad gstreamer-plugins-good gstreamer-plugins-ugly
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 24, 2009)

The order is important, as /usr/ports/UPDATING told you:



> Due to the move of several plugins from gstreamer-plugins-bad to gstreamer-plugins-good and gstreamer-plugins-ugly. Its nessesary to update gstreamer-plugins-bad _first_. *[sp!]*



My portmaster command assures that order.


----------



## mfaridi (Jun 24, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> The order is important, as /usr/ports/UPDATING told you:
> 
> 
> 
> My portmaster command assures that order.



I do that and tun that command


----------

